# New Boer Does!



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So my DH let me go "goat shopping" by myself on Sunday. We were expecting a buyer to come and pickup a Nubian buckling so someone had to stay home. The first picture is the doe that I went to purchase. Previous owner says due 30-45 days. I'm thinking closer to 30. Hard to tell from the picture but she is bagging up really well and from a full on top view she looks ready to explode.

The tricky part came to explaining the additional two pictures. If one doe is good, three does are fantastic. Right? 

The other two girls have been exposed but not definite on pregnancy. Previous owner is thinking about 60 days so I am going to send off pregnancy tests this week to find out for certain. 

These are our first "real" meat goats (I had 3 Spanish cross does but they never grew like I expected them to). I have two Nubians and 1 Saanan for milk plus a Nubian buck and a wether. On the plus side, I did sell 6 goats over the past two weeks so I am still down in numbers (at least until babies arrive). 

Needless to say...my DH learned his lesson and I won't be going to pick up any more goats by myself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty! I like the horns on the first doe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! 

Of course!  Love the story.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute girls, good luck on them all being bred.


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Cute girls, good luck on them all being bred.


Thank you! I know the first one is...those babies were having a party last night! I can't wait!

My DH thinks I have lost my mind!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

